# d'antuvi



## felixgata

Bon dia,
Estic traduint un catàleg de pintura del català al castellà i m'ha sorgit un dubte amb la traducción "d'antuvi". Os poso el context:

"La quotidianitat i la dolçor d’aquests temes expliquen la seva pervivència per mitjà de variats llenguatges visuals i costums familiars i escolars —com postals nadalenques, pessebres, diorames o pastorets—, circumstància que contribueix molt activament a fer intel·ligibles encara avui a les noves generacions alguns dels episodis que es troben *d’antuvi *en esglésies i capelles."

He buscat i rebuscat les acepcions de "d'antuvi", però tinc clar què significa en aquest context. Dubto entre "ante todo", "sobre todo" o "de entrada", però, no sé perquè, tinc la sensació que es refereix a que es troben allà de de fa molt temps. 

Què en penseu?

Moltes gràcies!

Gata


----------



## Lamarimba

d'antuvi.


----------



## felixgata

No entiendo, Lamarimba...


----------



## Circunflejo

De buenas a primeras.


----------



## felixgata

Muchas gracias Circunflejo.
Esta es la respuesta que me ha dado el Optimot:
La consulta que plantegeu fa referència a una altra llengua i no és objecte d'aquest servei. Us indiquem ,però, que la locució _d'antuvi_ significa _de primer moment_, _abans de tota altra cosa_. En el context que ens comenteu, seria més adequat alguna expressió com _des de l'antiguitat_ o _des de temps antics._

Salut!

Gata


----------



## Circunflejo

felixgata said:


> En el context que ens comenteu, seria més adequat alguna expressió com _des de l'antiguitat_ o _des de temps antics._


Potser sí, potser no. Es a dir, pot ser una interpretació, però hi ha una altra interpretació. Les noves generacions no es troben els episodis des de l'antiguetat perque a l'antiguetat no hi eren (les noves generacions). Es troben el episodis, sense esperar-ho, quan entran a una esglesia per primera vegada. Es a dir, en castellà, de primeras, de buenas a primeras... Ara ets tú qui ha de decidir quina interpretacció es la bona.


----------



## Agró

felixgata said:


> ...les noves generacions alguns dels episodis que es troben *d’antuvi *en esglésies i capelles."
> 
> ..., però *no *tinc clar què significa en aquest context. Dubto entre "ante todo", "sobre todo" o "de entrada", però, no sé perquè, tinc la sensació que es refereix a que es troben allà de *des *de fa molt temps.


Bon dia.
Del DCVB:
*d'antuvi* o *per primer antuvi* o *de bell antuvi* (Cat.) o *al primer antuvi* (Maestrat, Val.): en els primers moments, de tot d'una; cast. _por de pronto, de buenas a primeras. _


----------



## felixgata

Gràcies als dos, però, pel context, crec que és més adient la interpretació de l'Optimot.

Slut!

Gata


----------



## Lamarimba

felixgata said:


> seria més adequat alguna expressió com _des de l'antiguitat_ o _des de temps antics_


T'agrada _des d'antany?_


----------



## felixgata

És una posibilitat, sí, Lamarimba.

Moltes gràcies!

Gata


----------

